# Paganini's Caprices, 24



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

just a vid i found


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Itzhak Perlman does not do a terrible job on all 24. Definitely worth a listen.

V


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

found this one


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I prefer the recording by the Composer, but it can be hard to find.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Two words: Ruggiero Ricci.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm partial to Michael Rabin's performance.

Among contemporary violinists, James Ehnes's recording is excellent. Seen here live:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The conservatories are releasing technical machines onto the world. They can play anything difficult you can throw at them.
Paganini Caprices, no problem.
The thing is they play without personality, devoid of musical depth and emotion.
I'll stick with the likes of Ruggiero Ricci, Leonid Kogan, Michael Rabin and Nathan Milstein.
Label me "old school".


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> The conservatories are releasing technical machines onto the world. They can play anything difficult you can throw at them.
> Paganini Caprices, no problem.
> The thing is they play without personality, devoid of musical depth and emotion.


I once picked up a CD of a mechanical piano at a garage sale. It was an assortment of classical pieces. Played it a couple times but it just was not right. Got rid of it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I once picked up a CD of a mechanical piano at a garage sale. It was an assortment of classical pieces. Played it a couple times but it just was not right. Got rid of it.


"Mechanical" is the key word. Probably the most dreaded description of one's playing, a performer could read in a review.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Itzhak Perlman hand down :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Itzhak Perlman hand down :tiphat:


Ya talked me into it. Funny, because a week or so ago I was surfing for solo violin and put this one in my cart. So it was easy to purchase.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Rachel Barton Pine is terrific. Nothing mechanical about her.


----------

